# High Grade Gaboon Ebony interest?



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

A friend of mine who makes gun grips recently had an order that was cancelled on him.  He now has about 20BF of super high grade gaboon ebony on his hands.  This is the highest quality PURE black stuff. It is a full 1" x 2" and differing lengths.  If you keep up on the wood market, this wood is getting very hard to get in high quality.  

Don't gag now, but it is $75 per BF.  Cut to 1x1x6 big blanks, that would equate to $3.25 per blank.  I am getting a bit for finger boards for violins, but if anyone else wants any, post here and I will talk to my friend.


----------



## Dario (Apr 27, 2006)

I may be tempted to try some of this...just a few questions before I commit.

How does Gaboon Ebony compare to Desert Ironwood?  NOT the COLOR but more about stability/cracking, finishing, chatoyance, etc.  I have some dark DI that I love and would like to have a comparison.

Thank you,


----------



## gerryr (Apr 27, 2006)

I might be interested in a few blanks.  Don't know that I would try to make a whole pen out of one, but it would be nice for glue ups.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

Dario....virtually no chatoyance.  This wood is difficult to drill as well because it really wears the bits fast.  I have many pens that I have made with this wood (more than 7 years old) that still look great.  I use one on my desk at home quite regularly.

I have also seen a few crack as well.  Many have gone to Blackwood because of this, but the Ebony is much tighter in grain.  My main complaint with Ebony....people think it is just black plastic when finished.  Think black piano keys.


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 27, 2006)

Ebony and Snakewood are very common in regards to cracking.  I know people that have had ebony pens returned 3 months after they were sold, the blank slpit the full length of the pen segment.  

I made one that got a hairline crack during sanding with 1200 grit paper, a little CA glue and alot of effort and the crack couldn't be found again.  2 years later and the pen has had not more problems and gets used like crazy by the guy that bought it.  But that was my last one, actually traded the remaining blanks I had.

Drew


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

I've made about 40 ebony pens....only 2 cracked.  I have turned a bunch of duck calls in ebony as well...no problems.  I have tried to make about 10 snakewood pens...every one cracked.  Ebony is more stable than Snakewood, but will crack in the right (or should I say wrong) conditions.  I see some have great success with Snakewood.  I have very good success with Ebony.  I guess I have to work on my mastery of Snakewood as my skill with this wood needs some work.  I may try another Snakewood next week for the fun of it.

One note of work:  Ebony does not do will as a super thin veneer.  It is best to keep this wood thicker if possible on the pen.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 27, 2006)

Is Gaboon and Gabon the same thing?  I just bought and used 4 blanks from BB of Gabon ebony and really like the look, although one did have some minor cream streaks in it.  Of course I'm worried about them cracking...  But if they are the same thing then I'd be interested in as many as a $4.05 flat rate envelope will hold. []


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

Same stuff.  Jet black.

Gabon must be the sigular of Gaboon. (of course I am just kidding...I have seen it spelled both ways many times).


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 27, 2006)

Gabon, Gaboon and Gabun are alternative spellings of the same West African country which was part of French Equatorial Africa back when many of us were in school. (late 50's)


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW Lou...I wasn't even born then!![:0]


----------



## penhead (Apr 27, 2006)

Bill,
I still have treasured away some of the wood I got from you....[]

Question on the ebony - would it be possible to get a few 1"x2"x6"...it would save him cutting it []


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

No problem John.  I am getting it from him in that form.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />WOW Lou...I wasn't even born then!![:0]


Sure.  Go ahead.  Hit the old guy when he's down. []


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 27, 2006)

OK guys, it looks like I'll buy some from him.  I am not charging any mark up as it was offered to me like this.  I'll pick it up tomorrow.

And Lou, I never hit when their down.  I kick em...that way I don't have to bend over and waste energy.[}]


----------



## penhead (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Bill, I would be in for a few of the 1"x2"x"?"





> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />No problem John.  I am getting it from him in that form.


----------



## Dario (Apr 28, 2006)

Bill,

What is the longest (crack free) piece you can get?


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 28, 2006)

Dario, I'll have to go and look how long they are.  They are on a pallet right now.  This wood is not cracked at all, so the only issue is how long the pieces are.

EDIT- Just called him...the boards are 24" long and 1 x 2.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 28, 2006)

Ebony UPDATE - The longest I will go on these is 12".  They are wax encased and rough cut.  

I will cut the blanks at my cost and switch this to the individual classifieds.


----------



## penhead (Apr 28, 2006)

Umm, when you say "I will cut the blanks..", can we still get them at the 1"x2"x?" size? 

ie, I am not necessarily looking for pen blanks.

Thanks..!




> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Ebony UPDATE - The longest I will go on these is 12".  They are wax encased and rough cut.
> 
> I will cut the blanks at my cost and switch this to the individual classifieds.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 28, 2006)

1 x 2 x 12 length OR pen blanks.  This also allows me to get the $4.05 shipping too.


----------

